# mobile phone app



## snowdog71 (Jun 4, 2017)

hey does anyone know if there is a phone app, i do not seem to be having any luck other than viewing on my s5 active?


----------



## murrgh (Jun 4, 2017)

snowdog71 said:


> hey does anyone know if there is a phone app, i do not seem to be having any luck other than viewing on my s5 active?



Use Tapatalk. This forum is supported on there and it works great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snowdog71 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for the advice I downloaded the app we shall see.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 4, 2017)

I use the mobile site. 

At the bottom of the page it says mobile/desktop.


----------

